

Room Temperature 2D Ice Discovered - grhmc
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2015/mar/25/square-ice-room-temperature/

======
sp332
_unlike Kurt Vonnegut 's fictional ice-nine, it is not catalytic._ Phew! :)

